# Murray Lawn Tractor periodically shuts down



## mulling (Jun 23, 2008)

I have Briggs and Stratton 18.5 hp OHC engine, Model 31N707, Type: 0233E1, Code 0311177E; which periodically shuts down. I have not been able to isolated any particular reason/event which causes this. The engine will not restart an aggravatingly long period of time(5 minutes), unless I remove the fuel solenoid connector and replace, then it will start. I cannot find any information on what controls the ground lead, very poor/no schematics for the ignition switch, etc. Event seems to occur with both constant and increased effort. Am at a loss, any ideas would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

might be the safety switch on the seat making and breaking the circuit.


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

speedster123 said:


> might be the safety switch on the seat making and breaking the circuit.


Agreed. The ignition switch could also be the culprit. I had one which was coming apart inside and the contact would work it's way out of contact. Drove me nuts so I bought and rebuilt a Deere.


----------

